# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  مافيه داعي تهل الدمع من شاني..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

السلام عليكم 





مافيـه داعــي تـهـلّ الـدمـع مــن شـاانـي
بـكــره يـقـولـون لـيــه يـالـحــبّ بـكـيّـتـه 

انــــا تـمـنـيّــت تـذكــرنــي وتـنـسـاانــي
وانـتــه يالـيـتـك تـمـنّـى الــلــي تمـنـيّـتـه 

رسايلـك جـااات بـيـن اسـمـي وعنـوانـي
وتـعـلـقّـت بــيــن ضـيّـعـتـه ودلـيّـتــه ؟؟ 

بعـض البشـر لـو يـدوّرنـي مــا يلقـاانـي
وبعض البشـر لـو يجـاذب سيرتـي جيتـه 

لا تنـشـغـل خـلـنـيّ يـــا سـيــد خــلاّنــي
استسمحـك وقتـي اللـي مـعـك قضيّـتـه ؟ 

قـولــي ( ؟ )الـحـلـم خلّـيـتـه وخـلاّانــي
او قــول بالعـكـس خـلاّانـي وخلـيّـتـه ؟؟ 

ياسـيـفـي ودرعـــي وخـيـلـي ومـيـدانـي
البـيـرق المنكـسـر لـرضــااك رزيّـتــه ؟ 

امــوت مــن ضيقـتـي مـيـر الله احيـانـي
وجـوارحـي نـــوب لا حـيّــه ولا مـيـتـه 

رغـم انـي اعانـي مـن الوقـت مـا اعانـي
مسحت صبـري علـى جرحـي ودااويتـه 

فرشت لك قلبـي وشلتـك وسـط وجدانـي
وارتحـت فـي قلـبـي المـفـروش واذيّـتـه 

فـي ذمتـك لا تـرااودنـي عـلـى اجنـاانـي
وصـلــت حــــدّ الـجـنــاان ولا تـعـديّـتـه 

وان قلت وش جاك مدري منك وشجااني
مغـيـر مـديّـت لــك كـفــيّ وعضـيّـتـه ؟؟ 

ماعـاد مــع راســي الا روس جنحـاانـي
والـريـح لاهـــبّ مـــع طـاريــك هبـيّـتـه 

اسمح لي اجر صوتـي واسحـب الحانـي
والشـعـر لا ضـقـت غنّـاانـي وغنـيّـتـه ؟ 

العـام 00 انـا مبتلـش فـي عقـدة السـانـي
واليـوم 00 انـا شاعـرن مـا ينـهـدم بيـتـه 

ومافيـه داعـي تهـلّ الـدمـع مــن شـاانـي
بـكــره يـقـولـون لـيــه يـالـحــبّ بـكـيّـتـه

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-16-2011)

----------


## MOONY

أبدعتي بألأنتقاء 
صح لسان الشاعر
وتسلم يمينك ع النقل الرائع والذائقه الأروع 
عذراًينقل للقسم المناسب
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالنقل الحلو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسعدني توجدكم في متصفحي* 

*يخليكم ربي الحبابكم*

----------

